# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد دانشگاه آزاد؟

## mokhtarabadi

سلام،
من الان دارم پیش تجربی می خونم و وضع درسیم هم خیلی خوب نیست، توی ازمون های ازمایشی بین ۶ هزار تا ۷ هزار میشم به عبارتی دور دانشگاه سراسری رو خط کشیدم، می خواستم بدونم شهریه دانشگاه ازاد واسه امسال (۹۳-۹۴) چه طوریه واسه رشته های it، برنامه نویسی رایانه، مهندسی نرم افزار و امثالشون
شهریه ثابت و متغیر حدودی چند در میاد واسه هر ترم، بعد چندتا سوال پیش پا افتاده هم دارم، واسه هر ترم چند واحد میشه انتخاب کرد، هر ترم دانشگاه چند ماهه؟؟؟ ،تفاوت کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته در چیه؟،‌ کلا اگر بخوام در یکی از این رشته ها (بیشتر فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات) کارشناسی بگیرم، حداقل و حداکثر چه مدت زمان طول میکشه و با چه هزینه ای؟

خواهشا یکی پیدا شه کلا مارو روشن کنه.

(ببخشین اگه سوال ها ابتدایی بودن!)

----------

